# Cabela's Vortex



## Mr.E (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,
I'm not necessarily "new" to the forum. Have been reading on it for a few years and have found it very helpful and amusing to say the least. I finally have a question that I have been unable to find an answer for. Has anybody used a Cabela's Vortex or anything like it? If so, whatcha think? Mine just arrived, so I'm gonna fire it up tonight and see what's up. Thanks for the input!
Mr. E


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't have the one from cabelas, but I have built about a dozen of them for myself and some buddies. They work great for snows especially if you have 4 or 5 of them going. Have had luck using them in fields and shallow water holes for ducks, but not sure it made a difference one way or another. I don't use it for ducks anymore as it is just another thing I have to deal with and I have just as much success without the headache. Also you can't shut it off when the geese are coming.


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have one like it...we only use it for ducks when it is snowing, foggy or misty...in other words when we really need some visability. Other wise its not worth it in my opinion. BUt I am one of those guys who likes to have everything available...just incase. Worst thing in the world is to not have something when you may need it...no wait, worst thing is to actually have it,. but then not bring it.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't have the cabelas Vortex but I have a silosock rotary, LOVE IT! :rollin:


----------

